# Autobrite New Brand Logo Wanted! Prize for the winner!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Guys

Something different tonight guys me thinks! We are looking for a new brand logo and im hoping that you guys can help? Something simple ideally to be stuck on all our literature, workwear, signs and everything else. Now i will give you a clue, im in to the red and black colour theme and i like the idea of just letters? Im not sure what i want really but when i see it ill let you know..:thumb:

Ok so im going to give the winner a 500ml bottle and Berry Blast Trim & Tyre Gel with a applicator (deal worth over £15) and deliver it to your door if i like your design. We may even have a poll for the last 3 designs if i can not decide which one.. 

So guys what do you think? Can you help? As always im most greatful for the your time and i want to thank everybody for putting the effort in.

Ok so lets see your designs!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Can i get some new bucket stickers once you've chosen one


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Maxtor.


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

£15 for a logo??



Anyway...


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ill get you lot done but wont be cheap.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Here's one










Very easy to use for garments etc. as its just red,white and black (just delete the blackground)

And the original file I have is Print ready CMYK for your paperwork, business cards.










Rob


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

£15!! Tighter than a ducks a**e


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> (I'm a cheapskate):thumb:


:lol:

anyway . . a couple of quick efforts, prefer to keep it simple:

1.









2. 









easy to embroider etc, (apart from the star bit maybe, but hey it looks cool, or "brite" rather )

:thumb:


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Guys this is just a small favour i need doing and i must stress it is greatly appreciated if you have the time to do so. I just thought that some of you might appreciate a small gift for doing it?

Anyway thanks for the images so far:thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

one more from me!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

AlexTsinos said:


> one more from me!


Liking the AB letters mate and the wording, not keen on the white stripes though:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Quick try


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

My attempts


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

jacob12_1993 said:


> My attempts


Both of them are really great! nice job m8! :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

1 more for fun!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

AlexTsinos said:


> 1 more for fun!


That is a winner!!!


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Just a couple of articles worth reading on this topic, written by people I highly respect in the industry:

http://www.davidairey.com/what-makes-a-good-logo/

http://www.logodesignlove.com/logo-design-tips

http://justcreativedesign.com/2009/07/27/what-makes-a-good-logo/

Worth reading.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

AlexTsinos said:


> 1 more for fun!


How you done that!? Thats great!:thumb:


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

Quickly touched up some little bits, i'd missed


----------



## ksg10 (Aug 29, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> Here's one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for this. :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> How you done that!? Thats great!:thumb:


would you like to sent you the original file to your company mail? also i will try to find tutorial so you can make what ever you like :lol:


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

autobrite-direct said:


> How you done that!? Thats great!:thumb:


thats quality that :thumb:

i wouldnt mind one done for me! 

mundo :thumb:


----------



## MSD1540 (Oct 29, 2010)

mundo said:


> thats quality that :thumb:
> 
> i wouldnt mind one done for me!


+1 :thumb:


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

Simple but effective logos 














































Jeff


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

lingus said:


> 2 Simple but effective logos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best so far, imo.









I might put a smaller 'Direct' aligned below 'Brite', but that's minor.

Good work!


----------



## lingus (Apr 14, 2008)

Cheers 

A variation on the theme


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


> Here's one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 vote for that :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Another from me


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Some cracking ones here guys, i appreciate this loads! Thanks a lot!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## mas (Oct 4, 2010)

Thought id have a stab at this...

First picture shows colour variations on logo. The logo is designed to work out of all three colours, for example you could have two different colour business cards printed and use the blue and magenta logos as the rear colour of the cards.










I have then applied this to a simple stationary set










and finaly ive tweaked the website to match:










anyway thats my first go. im sure ill throw some more in the mix when i get some more time!

S

PS the colour of the blue is not coming out right an all picts for some reason! the colour that is correct is on the tweaked website!


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

Two More


----------



## jacob12_1993 (Nov 15, 2010)

Changed my mind


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

My go


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

youve seen this old tosh but here ya go, lol



















Got more on my other macbook  I'll post em up as soon as it's plugged in


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Just saw this (doh) have a few more ideas but only had time for one will have a look later in the week


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Not really much good as a logo for workwear though, workwear logo's need to be much simpler like my first one


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

mas said:


> Thought id have a stab at this...
> 
> First picture shows colour variations on logo. The logo is designed to work out of all three colours, for example you could have two different colour business cards printed and use the blue and magenta logos as the rear colour of the cards.
> 
> ...


Personally think you deserve a medal for all the effort....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

They just get better guys!! I do like a few now.. Keep up the good work. Ill announce the winner in about a week if thats ok?

mark:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

robertdon777 said:


>


Very slick design mate:thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

robertdon777 said:


>


I'm liking this the more I see it, Robert.

I just think it could do with more space between 'autobrite' and 'direct'. It's a bit cramped.

Other than that, it's fit for purpose. :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

tomah said:


> I'm liking this the more I see it, Robert.
> 
> I just think it could do with more space between 'autobrite' and 'direct'. It's a bit cramped.
> 
> Other than that, it's fit for purpose. :thumb:


Yeah you are probably right, maybe bring it lower and set to the right hand side.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

£15?

Shows how much you value your company/ efforts of others IMO.

A PR failure in the making!


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Well wouldnt you rather pay £15 than £150 for a logo to be designed...


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Naranto said:


> £15?
> 
> Shows how much you value your company/ efforts of others IMO.
> 
> A PR failure in the making!


jeez, lighten up a shade. if u don't think its worth the money, then don't do it.

I could see your point if we were all pro. logo designers but we're not, it was just a bit of fun for me, nothing more :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Naranto said:


> £15?
> 
> Shows how much you value your company/ efforts of others IMO.
> 
> A PR failure in the making!


Was there any need for that comment? 

We appreciate all the hard work that members have done for us on this task. Weather it would be £15 or £500 for the prize some members would do it out of the goodness of there hearts, Friends of Autobrite and DW is like that! To be honest i might throw in a few extras for the prize due to the excellent designs that folk have created for us and the time they have spent on it. Judging by your comment this wont matter to you anyway!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


>


Looks very nice that does mate!! I do like! Thanks for your efforts!:thumb:

Wow there are lot of great designs here its gonna take me ages to choose!:lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> No thats nice!:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Naranto said:


> £15?
> 
> Shows how much you value your company/ efforts of others IMO.
> 
> A PR failure in the making!


It might well be your opinion, but it was unnecessary and undeserved.

The amount the Autobrite Direct team put back into this site for the benefit of all our members, like competitions and group buys speaks for itself.

Anyway, I don't want this to veer off on a tangent, but wanted to say something as your comment was unfair.

_______________________

Some great designs here :thumb:


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

I stand by what I said.


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Naranto said:


> I stand by what I said.


It comes across as pretty strong mate 

A lot of companies do this sort of thing! A chance for the real customers to see their efforts make a difference, and earn themselves some goodies in the process? Being a newish member, I've observed that Mark contributes to the forum a huge amount. Group buys section?

It's just a bit of fun, whilst practising utility.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Can we move on from this now and get back to the logos please chaps.

Thanks


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Viper said:


> Can we move on from this now and get back to the logos please chaps.
> 
> Thanks


What you not happy with the ones i've done:lol::thumb:


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Viper said:


> Can we move on from this now and get back to the logos please chaps.
> 
> Thanks


I'm trying, but I'm crap


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, I've done my best. Played the black and red theme a bit overkill  .


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's my entry, same design but different variations 

Forum software has reduced the quality so I will upload from flickr when I get home.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Really not got any time but here is he logo placed on your website will try and get t-shirt and cards as well this week. What do you think?










Sorry was going to add: I didn't use any car images on the web site (like polished bliss) as I'm not sure copyright wise if you'd be able to use them


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Thought I'd throw in another one:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

tomah said:


> Thought I'd throw in another one:


I like this one.. :thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Perhaps this looks better:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

tomah said:


> Perhaps this looks better:


In the voice of Louis Walsh - "I Like It"


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

another one..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Th3Doctor said:


> Really not got any time but here is he logo placed on your website will try and get t-shirt and cards as well this week. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking very good that mate,, thanks for your efforts:thumb:


----------



## Archer189 (Jun 28, 2010)

*Simples*

Taking the simple theme and only letters with the red and black theme.

This example works on any coloured background or no colour and the text is only 2 colours. Cheapish for printing and embroidery etc. The text is the same colour throughout, only the background has changed to protect the innocent.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello fella. Sorry about the delay - Some more bits for you to look at T-shirt front and back black and white and a business card front and back.




























What do you think?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Th3Doctor said:


> Hello fella. Sorry about the delay - Some more bits for you to look at T-shirt front and back black and white and a business card front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely i have to admit mate! The T Shirts look very impressive! Thanks for all your efforts and i sure do appreciate them!:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Just to say a huge thanks to all of you for the efforts in creating the new logo for the Autobrite Direct! We really do appreciate it! There really is some cracking designs and if any of you fancy contributing for any more please do so. I think we should carry this on for another week and i will announce a poll for the top 3? :thumb:

As for the prize im going to up the offer for the winner for there efforts!:thumb:

So im going to give the winner a 500ml bottle and Berry Blast Trim & Tyre Gel with a applicator, also a 500ml Bottle of Very Cherry wheel cleaner, 500ml of Autobrite Citrus Wash wheel arch cleaner, a Megs Style Spoke Wheel Brush, and a pot of Autobrite Very Berry Wheel Sealant and now this prize is worth over £50 this is your chance to get yourself a very nice Christmas Prize!

Also for the runners up (i have not forgot about you) you will get a prize too! Consider it a gift for Christmas! PM me and i will give you a special Christmas discount code!!

All the best DW and speak to you soon!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Th3Doctor said:


> Hello fella. Sorry about the delay - Some more bits for you to look at T-shirt front and back black and white and a business card front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My fave!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Th3Doctor said:


> What do you think?


must admit mate, those were some cracking designs, very sleek :thumb:

my favourite so far, by a country mile (and i had a very overshadowed entry too :lol


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just noticed this so thought I would have a quick go before bed










Edit: buggers got me carried away with photoshop now haha

heres a couple more


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Some great entries... Loving Mas's.... Very clean and simple. Just what you want for detailing related businesses


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, there are some great examples. 

My fave is Th3Doctor

It looks very smart on the webpage, and the t-shirts/cards are nice too.


----------



## chopperreid (May 22, 2010)

Th3Doctor said:


> Hello fella. Sorry about the delay - Some more bits for you to look at T-shirt front and back black and white and a business card front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favourite by a mile. Looks very professional as well as having a corporate feel.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

Totally agree!!^^


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

+1 - works reallly well as a T-Shirt Logo - gets my vote:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Th3Doctor said:


> Hello fella. Sorry about the delay - Some more bits for you to look at T-shirt front and back black and white and a business card front and back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That design is fantastic, simple yet very appealing.

Definately my favourite so far.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I got bored...


















100% vector, created in Illustrator CS4.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## mk2glenn (Sep 12, 2010)

Th3Doctor said:


> Really not got any time but here is he logo placed on your website will try and get t-shirt and cards as well this week. What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My fave so far here :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Tend to agree, Th3Doctor's ones do indeed look pretty slick :thumb:

Some fantastic efforts on this thread though, impressive skills there people!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Guys

After careful consideration ive looked at all the designs that you guys have done and to be honest they are all fantastic and i would personally like to thank you all for taking the time in creating your special designs for us.

Now there is a winner!:thumb:

*Th3Doctor* you are the winner!!! 









Thankyou very much for your design! It really is something!! PM me your address details for your prize!

Also guys the remaining members who created a design for us as stated please contact me via pm for a special discount code.

Thanks guys and a Merry Christmas!

Regards mark:thumb:


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Congratulations!

Well deserved winner :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Congratulations Th3Doctor, very well deserved!! :thumb:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Well deserved, you did a very smart design


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Cheers for the kind words fellas Really chuffed I have never won a competition in my life. *

I think i speak for everyone on DW in saying a big thanks to all at Autobrite Direct for running such an interesting and involving competition. Cheers guys you've made my Xmas


----------



## ocd13 (Aug 25, 2010)

Congrats mate, never any doubt really :thumb:

and thanks to Autobrite you have a pm on the way

Just out of interest will the discount work along side the dw discount and the reduced vat discount in January


----------



## Ross1308 (Sep 3, 2010)

Congrats Doctor, Very nice design mate, may i ask what you used, i use to do webdesign a few years back but stopped. I use to us Photoshop CS2, God i use to love it, might start again.

Well done all

Im sure Autobrite Appreciate it, Great prize for Doctor as well.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Ross1308 said:


> Congrats Doctor, Very nice design mate, may i ask what you used, i use to do webdesign a few years back but stopped. I use to us Photoshop CS2, God i use to love it, might start again.
> 
> Well done all
> 
> Im sure Autobrite Appreciate it, Great prize for Doctor as well.


Cheers mate I use Adobe CS4/5 and used mainly PHOTOSHOP to design/build the logo.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Congrats mate, very smart design :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

yup, a well deserved winner TBH. besides anything else you obviously put a lot of time and effort in,

well thought out and executed. congrats :thumb:

thanks to mark too for running a wee competition, keeps things fresh and interesting


----------

